# 2 mo. old-Flat Coat Ret. x in Newton, NC!!!!



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Poor baby, what a cutie!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am almost 3 hours from this poor baby. If someone needs a transport arranged, I could meet someone near the NC border.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

most dog labeled as flat coated retriever mixes are really border collie x black lab or some other labrador cross... as much as we would like to rescue every dog labeled as a flat coat it is not fiscally possible. For a long while the FCR rescue chair hosted a website for black dogs that needed to be adopted and many of our members of the FCRSA would actively foster non fcr's or wannabes as we would call them but that has gotten more and more difficult and then we found that we did not have homes when we did have a FCR that needed our help. I personally don't see flat coat at all in this puppy, as cute as he is... The eye shape is not right, head is to wide, white on the chest... I really don't see any features of a flat coat in this guy and flat coat puppies at this age have very very distinctive features.

I do hope you can manage to get him and find him a great home. 

Good luck 
s


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shalva*

Shalva

Thanks so much for your input. Hoping someone sees him and falls in love with him!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Rainheart said:


> I am almost 3 hours from this poor baby. If someone needs a transport arranged, I could meet someone near the NC border.


I could help too if need be with transport. Have crate will travel .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you both for offering. Hope he gets rescued!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up this puppy!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

His listing is no longer there so he must have been rescued or adopted. His "up time" wasn't until tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

Praying he was adopted or rescued!


----------

